# Why not 'Freelancer' for OS X?



## drustar (Apr 19, 2003)

Unfortunately, I have a PC workstation right next to me just so I can play Freelancer . Any developments on this at all?

If you think that Virtual PC is my solution, I'll just say nay to that.


----------

